# Vickers Wellington in Antisubmarine action



## Jan7 (Apr 1, 2008)

Vickers Wellington in Antisubmarine action, with circular Aerial


Provided with a circular antenna, possibly for the the detection of submerged ships.....

Jan.


----------



## A4K (Apr 1, 2008)

Holá Jan!

Junkers Ju 52 aircraft also had large circular antenna above the radioman's position. My guess is it's for the radio, not for detecting submerged vessels.

Evan


----------



## ian lanc (Apr 1, 2008)

whats all this jibber  jabber about the mounting circle for hunting out sub's !, was it hec' it was used for putting the washing on   

ian, come on only a joke !!


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 1, 2008)

I think you will find it was used to detonate sea mines.


----------



## A4K (Apr 2, 2008)

Wait, I couldn't see the pics, so I assumed he meant the radioman's antenna.

If the subject is a large ring mounted under the fueslage, then Wildcat's right. (Some Ju 52s had these aswell, incidently)


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 2, 2008)

ian lanc said:


> whats all this jibber  jabber about the mounting circle for hunting out sub's !, was it hec' it was used for putting the washing on
> 
> ian, come on only a joke !!



Does your Headmaster give you good grades for that "jibber-jabber"?


----------



## Jan7 (Apr 3, 2008)

A4K said:


> Wait, I couldn't see the pics, so I assumed he meant the radioman's antenna.
> 
> If the subject is a large ring mounted under the fueslage, then Wildcat's right. (Some Ju 52s had these aswell, incidently)



Don't worry, A4K. I posted a screen capture for you.....Your opinion interested me very much....!










Wildcat said:


> I think you will find it was used to detonate sea mines.



In effect, Wildcat. Seems an big metal detector also.






Jan.


----------



## A4K (Apr 3, 2008)

...Either that, or a F***in' big radio!!!!  

(Thanks for posting the pic, mate! Thinking about it, some Blohm und Voss Bv138s carried them too)


----------



## Jan7 (Apr 3, 2008)

You are welcome, A4K! 
I found this video in another site, probe Le Vickers Wellington - VÃ­deos - Videos Orange 8).

Jan.


----------



## Jan7 (Apr 3, 2008)

In WW2 Forums are the answer at this big device.... 


Jan.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 3, 2008)

Jan, also see this video clip.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAMIsP92EQo_


----------



## A4K (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks Jan and Wildcat for posting the vids! I still have 'Fortinet' on my work computer that blocks all the pics and vids you guys post unfortunately, but once we get our laptop up and running at home, I'll try and check 'em out.

Evan


----------



## Jan7 (Apr 5, 2008)

Wildcat said:


> Jan, also see this video clip.
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAMIsP92EQo_




Very nice, and related, too.....8) 



A4K said:


> Thanks Jan and Wildcat for posting the vids! I still have 'Fortinet' on my work computer that blocks all the pics and vids you guys post unfortunately, but once we get our laptop up and running at home, I'll try and check 'em out.
> 
> Evan




At last, you will see the videos. I'm happy for you  


Jan.


----------

